# Boaters Wake up



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Since this is read by a few near by states I though I would post this here too.

Well it seems that some boaters just dont care as they cruise by waving and throwing a terrible wake . I have noticed that every SF'er I come across is great about this but some just are "unknowing). I have got into some bad wakes but yesterday Steve (Right Hook) was caught on the inside corner of the T and some numb nut came barreling from one side of the pier to the othe ...on the cell phone causing a bad wake . Dont know if you guys understand what a wake actually does around structure but the reverse wake off the pier as well as other wakes cause from whatever make like a washing maching effect and can be very bad news. Steve was helpless while caught in this and all I could do was watch and hope. Thank god for he has good balance and some great skills when yaking ... I would have hated to see him loose his gear , his 25" flattie I just netted for him , Or his life. I personaly dont like to yell at anyone from the canoe because it could get nasty for me if they get pissed and do it on purpose. I am asking that if you know these people to clue them in and if not and your in one of the "bigger" boats to please give them a shout and tell them to be courteous. I kind of accept it especially on weekends like yesterday but there are others out there including FIRST TIME KAYAKERS taking a class or course to learn to yak. Honestly there is no reason for some of these boats to be here....Come on 2 and 3 motors ! Be real !


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dumba$$es abound. You'd think, that owning a boat with 500 HP hanging off the transom and a range of 300nm, they'd try to go a bit further than _a quarter mile _from land... What's the point of owning a boat if they're not going to take it offshore? 

Glad to see you guys made it through OK. Next time, a couple of shots across their bow would do fine   (just kidding  )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

People just don't pay attention. Glad ya made out ok.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You're preaching to the choir here. Agree 100% with everything you've said. I don't care where you go on the weekend, the problem is everywhere. I have no problem with the high power boys as long as they are operating in the open bay. As a matter of fact there's something of beauty in seeing a boat running quad 250's at WOT under controlled conditions. 

Personally I don't boat on the weekends unless absolutely necessary.Being retired gives me Mon thru Fri to get my fix.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Agreed*

~A Captain's vessel should not travel faster than his brain~


----------

